# Yellow discoloration of leaves of lowii hybrids?



## slipperscout (Apr 15, 2014)

My friend living in FLA indicates that many lowii hybrids (especially Julius) are prone to developing pale yellow leaves as the plant matures. Apparently the discoloration is diffuse and shows no particular pattern. New growth is green, but turns pale yellow. Flowering does not appear to be affected. He reports that several FLA multiflora growers see this problem with their lowii hybrids. I suspect a trace mineral problem, but I have not seen it in my plants grown in northern NJ.
Any thoughts???


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2014)

Any pics available?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2014)

excuse my ignorance but where is FLA?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2014)

Florida, USA. I have that yellowing occur. Not so much now that I rebalanced my feed water.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 17, 2014)

slipperscout said:


> My friend living in FLA indicates that many lowii hybrids (especially Julius) are prone to developing pale yellow leaves as the plant matures. Apparently the discoloration is diffuse and shows no particular pattern. New growth is green, but turns pale yellow. Flowering does not appear to be affected. He reports that several FLA multiflora growers see this problem with their lowii hybrids. I suspect a trace mineral problem, but I have not seen it in my plants grown in northern NJ.
> Any thoughts???


Which fertilyser do you use?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks. I thought Florida was just FL (being from down under, and all.)


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Thanks. I thought Florida was just FL (being from down under, and all.)


It used to be Fla. before they changed all the state abbreviations to two letters. E.g., Michigan used to be Mich. and now it is MI.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2014)

I've always wondered what MI was:crazy:


----------

